# Ruger p90dc in 45acp



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Just picked one up last evening, never owned a 45, what's the best home defense load, wadcutter, glaser, failsafe? Ended UP getting couple hundred rds of ball ammo IN THE DEAL.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Love my Ruger p345, I have some cool looking hollow points in it but I don't think it much matters what you put in a 45, the muzzle blast alone will knock most people over.:surrender: I would feel pretty safe with just ball ammo that I knew would feed reliably, but If you really want to tear someone in half ....google .45 self defense ammo...and you should be able to find some comparison data. If you live in an apartment or duplex...ect. you might want to find something pre fraged or the like, so it won't go through the sheetrock fire wall and into your neighbors place.
I think the main thing is to make sure your weapon will feed the ammo without any hiccups


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm gonna shoot it this weekend with the ball ammo i got with it, but i'll probably stop by mikes or academy and pik up somethin nasty looking and try it, thx for the advise.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Winchester ranger SXT +P, 230 gr, nothing comes close. Go online find some and order it you'll thank me.


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

went online to sportsman's guide, whole lotta ammo deals for handguns goin on! thx for the info DLo


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Those are some tough pistols. Ugly, but reliable. I think you'll find it'll feed anything you put in it.

I had one years ago and you simply couldn't break it.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

ammotogo.com usually has good deals on hollowpoints. I run Winchester, Speer Gold Dots, or Federal HST's in my handguns. 
In .45, I like the 230gr.


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Thought you were describing me there for a minute kaferhaus, lol! I am going to try ammotogo also. Thx fellas.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

DLo said:


> Winchester ranger SXT +P, 230 gr, nothing comes close. Go online find some and order it you'll thank me.


I'll second that .

in reference to black talons - SXT= Same eXact Thing


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

this is what they look like expanded


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

*ouch!!!!!!! That's what i'm talkin about. Drt, dead right there!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

